# CES == Android support?



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

My FREE Tivo Stream I got with my Roamio is still sitting it the box.....

When is Android support going to be added?

Will Tivo announce it this week?

Only news so far is some prototype that will never happen... http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr-prototype/?ncid=rss_truncated

1) when with Stream support android?
2) how much are you going to double charge us yet again for the Android app?
3) why are your engineers so slow?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The "show" doesn't really start until tomorrow and lasts all week, so you are going to have to be a little more patient!



> 2) how much are you going to double charge us yet again for the Android app?


You were charged for the Android app?



> 3) why are your engineers so slow?


The proper question is: why did it take Android so long to support HLS streaming protocol?

I am still betting only devices with the most recent Android update (HLS Protocol) are going to be supported and the Android guys on this forum are going to lose their minds!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I am still betting only devices with the most recent Android update (HLS Protocol) are going to be supported and the Android guys on this forum are going to lose their minds!


I will be shocked if they support anything less then Android 4.0 and it wont surprise me if they actually require 4.2+

Although there is a 3rd party HLS SDK available for Android that supports older versions, so there is a small amount of hope that they licensed that and will support older versions. But I doubt it.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

Hm, it might actually be time to order a Roamio...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Nothing being shown publicly at CES, but I hear there are private Android streaming demos... coming soon?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So is the only announcement from TiVo at CES going to be the cloud DVR thing?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Nothing being shown publicly at CES, but I hear there are private Android streaming demos... coming soon?


So maybe in 2015 then? Crap! I can't believe how long this is taking.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL this is hysterical.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> So is the only announcement from TiVo at CES going to be the cloud DVR thing?


Well there was also that Control4 announcement.


----------



## davidkillion (Jul 18, 2009)

Sadly, I couldn't wait. Dropped some coin on an iPad Mini just for this feature ... Samsung tablet has not left the backpack since.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Apple hardware / iOS blows chunks..... I will have never touch such a device and spit all users.


so I have to keep waiting....


----------



## New Tron (Nov 2, 2013)

ilovedvrs said:


> Apple hardware / iOS blows chunks..... I will have never touch such a device and spit all users.
> 
> so I have to keep waiting....


Wow. You sound kind of screwed up in the head. Not to mention your poor grammar. With an attitude like that you'll probably have a coronary while you wait...


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

Well, I was ready to buy at least one Roamio Pro, possibly even two.

I've already spent a few thousand dollars on Tivo hardware based on their "coming soon" promise - it is time for them to start apologizing, make Android support a priority, announce a date, and deliver it. There is absolutely no excuse for how long "coming soon" has taken.


----------



## davidkillion (Jul 18, 2009)

ilovedvrs said:


> Apple hardware / iOS blows chunks..... I will have never touch such a device and spit all users.
> 
> so I have to keep waiting....


Really? I know some people take their hardware/software platforms seriously - but that's a little over the top.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Something sucks. I know because I will never touch it. 

When I was a kid my parents convinced me that pizza tasted bad so I never tried it.

You are adding nothing to the conversation. Both platforms have their place, I run both. To summarily discount half the market without ever using it shows your ignorance on the topic.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Austin Bike said:


> Something sucks. I know because I will never touch it.
> 
> When I was a kid my parents convinced me that pizza tasted bad so I never tried it.
> 
> You are adding nothing to the conversation. Both platforms have their place, I run both. To summarily discount half the market without ever using it shows your ignorance on the topic.


I never said I have not used it in the past.

In fact, I have developed an iOS app that is in the Apple store.
My experience with Mac Mini/ ipod Touch/apple co. has turned me so off of everything apple. I have long sold all apple products.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

ilovedvrs said:


> Apple hardware / iOS blows chunks..... I will have never touch such a device and spit all users.
> 
> so I have to keep waiting....


Are you crazy!? Don't you realize this whole forum was taken over by apple fanboys? Any complaint about TiVo's failure to live up to its promise to support android is taken as a direct challenge to their entire view of the universe, which of course centers around all things apple. Oops, sorry, sorry, I mean Apple. With a capital A.

All hail Jobs.


----------



## derekmski (Jan 12, 2014)

Any news about stream for android release date? These posts tend to trail off to pages and pages of useless crap between apple and android that no one really cares about.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

derekmski said:


> Any news about stream for android release date? These posts tend to trail off to pages and pages of useless crap between apple and android that no one really cares about.


Nope, no news. Nothing since, I think, last Fall when they identified a vague early 2014 date. But I would think that, if it was close, they would have said something at CES.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

KJW said:


> Are you crazy!? Don't you realize this whole forum was taken over by apple fanboys? Any complaint about TiVo's failure to live up to its promise to support android is taken as a direct challenge to their entire view of the universe, which of course centers around all things apple. Oops, sorry, sorry, I mean Apple. With a capital A.
> 
> All hail Jobs.


Truth.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo is not known for publicly releasing lots of juicy details during CES. Those seem to happen behind closed doors under a cone of silence.

However, just last week during CES tivomargret tweeted it was going to happen "In the coming months".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo is not known for publicly releasing lots of juicy details during CES. Those seem to happen behind closed doors under a cone of silence.
> 
> However, just last week during CES tivomargret tweeted it was going to happen "In the coming months".


Which means we will be lucky to get it by the start of the 2014 NFL season. At least that is what I'm hoping. That it comes out before the next NFL season starts. Of course I had also hoped it was going to come out before the end of the 2012 NFL season. And here we are at the end of the 2013 season and it's still nowhere in sight.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Stream will never get android support.

I am selling my unopened one while I can...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ilovedvrs said:


> Stream will never get android support.
> 
> I am selling my unopened one while I can...


Good lord, how many times are you going to post this same thing based on an article that was wrong?

TiVo will support Android Stream! It has taken too long, and that is ridiculous - but it will happen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Good lord, how many times are you going to post this same thing based on an article that was wrong?
> 
> TiVo will support Android Stream! It has taken too long, and that is ridiculous - but it will happen.


I'm sure it will happen. Well pretty sure anyway. But will it even happen before CES 2015? I know I wouldn't bet on it.


----------

